# Next Update?



## deweybrunner (Feb 8, 2004)

Has anyone heard when we will be getting next update? Hopefully it will be this week?


----------



## Mike Russell (Feb 6, 2003)

I would like to see the picture fixed to center on my tv.When I recorded the HDNET test pattern my picture is about 1" to far to the right and top and bottom don't fit.

I think I figured out my back to back recording problem as I didn't know it was adding an hour automatic to all sporting events. That is pretty neat,its a pretty smart receiver.


----------



## Bichon (Jun 5, 2003)

My top three: First on my list now is getting OTA reception improved. Just undoing whatever they did in L226 would be a major win for me. Second would be picture size and position controls. Third is fixing the TV2 output "squish" problem in single mode.


----------



## Moridin (Mar 22, 2005)

My top three: make DVI work reliably, make DVI work reliably, make DVI work reliably.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Hopefully this week, and Bichon - your #2 and #3 haven't been started yet, but are on the list.


----------



## sammy61 (Aug 26, 2004)

Moridin said:


> My top three: make DVI work reliably, make DVI work reliably, make DVI work reliably.


I agree 110%!! It is such a pain in the ars to have to
use the component input to change the 942's output
so I can use the DVI&#8230;. 
:nono2:


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

I know notice that if you want to record something on the Voom channels like "13 Ghosts " on Monsters hd channel, you can not select record entire event , even if you have the entire show from the begining in the buffer. I tried to do so and it wouldn't record. It would show the red light come on , on the receiver itself, but no show in the dvr events screen. It also didn't show up in the guide as recording. I could only do a manual only recording and had to stop it myself. I had to do a reboot to get the red light to go away, and it still wouldn't allow me to just hit record and okay , and get a recording going. I even rewound and hit record and no go. It had to be manual only stop recording. This is definately a bug that needs to be looked at.


----------



## flashram (May 24, 2005)

Bichon said:


> Just undoing whatever they did in L226 would be a major win for me.


That would be a MAJOR step back for me, so I hope they find a middle ground regarding the OTA issues.


----------



## bkress (Apr 25, 2002)

any word on adding the Analog channels, I can care less about OTA TV stations I want my 
outside camera's listed in the menu 

Thanks
BUD


----------



## waltinvt (Feb 9, 2004)

Bichon said:


> My top three: First on my list now is getting OTA reception improved. Just undoing whatever they did in L226 would be a major win for me. Second would be picture size and position controls. Third is fixing the TV2 output "squish" problem in single mode.


I have the same 3 but switch priority to 1 = squish, 2 = OTA & 3 = picture size & position.


----------



## Gutter (May 4, 2005)

My 942 is connected via DVI to my Sammy DLP and I have not seen any problems or interuptions. What exactly is the problem that has been noticed?


----------



## Moridin (Mar 22, 2005)

Gutter said:


> My 942 is connected via DVI to my Sammy DLP and I have not seen any problems or interuptions. What exactly is the problem that has been noticed?


http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=41869


----------



## Gutter (May 4, 2005)

Moridin said:


> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=41869


Thanks for the thread. I still don't have the same problem but perhaps it only affects certain series. Mine is an HLN series.


----------



## Moridin (Mar 22, 2005)

Gutter--

If you don't mind sharing, which one? I have an HLN567W and experience this problem. It's exasperating, because the less-capable, more ancient 811 that my shiny 942 replaced never exhibited this behavior.


----------



## Gutter (May 4, 2005)

Moridin said:


> Gutter--
> 
> If you don't mind sharing, which one? I have an HLN567W and experience this problem. It's exasperating, because the less-capable, more ancient 811 that my shiny 942 replaced never exhibited this behavior.


That is just so strange. mine is a HLN 4385 but all the HLN share the same electronics. I am on my second 942 now because the first one the hard drive blew. But never a problem with the DVI as you discussed it. I am also using the adaptor with a Monster DVI cord. Your situtaiton reall puzzles me. Both my 942's never exhibited that behavior.


----------



## cschang (Apr 18, 2005)

If they "fix" DVI I hope it doesn't break for me....my DVI has been working flawlessly on a Epson Livingstation 47" RP LCD.


----------



## Moridin (Mar 22, 2005)

Gutter said:


> That is just so strange. mine is a HLN 4385 but all the HLN share the same electronics.


For the most part, that is true. However, I know that in the case of the (newest) HLR series, some sets are 1080p native and some are still 720p native, so there can be differences in electronics within the same line. I'll do some poking around and see if I can find any differences between our two sets.


----------



## Gutter (May 4, 2005)

I had the model number wrong of mine...it is an HLN 4365


----------



## HDjunkie (May 16, 2005)

Gutter said:


> I had the model number wrong of mine...it is an HLN 4365


Mine is an HLN5065 and I have to go through the routine every day.


----------



## Moridin (Mar 22, 2005)

From what I can tell glancing at the spec sheets for the three HLN models mentioned, all do indeed appear to share the same electronics. I suppose firmware versions _could_ account for differences in DVI behavior. I picked up my 567W very early in the lifetime of the HLN series, so my firmware version is probably somwhere close to 214; I'd have to go into the service menu to be certain. If it's firmare-related, I would expect that 567W's purchased more recently would work fine w/ the 942.

Any Samsung HLN567W (or HLN5065) owners out there using DVI with the 942 problem-free?


----------



## HDjunkie (May 16, 2005)

Just to clarify

Mine is actually a HLN 5065W1 with the 1030 firmware. Manufactured August of 2004


----------



## Gutter (May 4, 2005)

You may be correct about the firmware making a difference. My firmware for HLN 4365 is 309. I have no idea if that helps.


----------



## Foxbat (Aug 1, 2003)

Yeah, that's what the average TV buyer wants, a TV that needs firmware updates like a PC...

I have a Mitsubishi WS-55613 that has never had an issue with the 942 connected via the DVI. As I understand it, if someone were to reverse-engineer the HDCP codes for this TV, Dish would be obligated to send a "kill" signal to its DVI-equiped receivers so they would reject a DVI connection with this set. I would have to get new firmware for my TV to make it "work" again.


----------



## Moridin (Mar 22, 2005)

Foxbat said:


> Yeah, that's what the average TV buyer wants, a TV that needs firmware updates like a PC...
> 
> I have a Mitsubishi WS-55613 that has never had an issue with the 942 connected via the DVI. As I understand it, if someone were to reverse-engineer the HDCP codes for this TV, Dish would be obligated to send a "kill" signal to its DVI-equiped receivers so they would reject a DVI connection with this set. I would have to get new firmware for my TV to make it "work" again.


I never said that these television sets _needed_ firmware updates (in fact, it isn't possible, except by physically replacing a board), just that they can be _running_ different firmware. Your Mits is running firmware, too, as is every other modern television.


----------



## Foxbat (Aug 1, 2003)

Moridin,
Yes, this was the first TV I bought that had an EULA. Fortunately, the Mits can be upgraded via the front panel media slots. It's just a computer with a really, really, big screen


----------



## sampatterson (Aug 27, 2002)

Yes, second, third and fourth the "please fix the DVI". It is my biggest issue really for me (and only on one tv).


----------



## HDjunkie (May 16, 2005)

sampatterson said:


> Yes, second, third and fourth the "please fix the DVI". It is my biggest issue really for me (and only on one tv).


And your TV is? Brand, model and firmware if applicable.

Dish does monitor these forums. I was contacted about this issue after posting my Samsung was having the problem.


----------



## cebbigh (Feb 27, 2005)

Anything new on when the update will take place?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Unless something major showed up over the weekend, I'd expect to see it either Tuesday afternoon or Thursday this week. But, it'll depend on what showed up in final version testing that we did over the past 3 days.


----------



## deweybrunner (Feb 8, 2004)

Mark, have you heard how the testing went? Maybe we will get download yet this week? Thanks, Dewey


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Dunno yet, Dewey.


----------



## Mark S. (May 14, 2004)

Mark,
Any clue as to if today might be the day???  Let us know anything you can. Thanks.


----------



## sampatterson (Aug 27, 2002)

According to the Dish Network Tech site, the release is scheduled for today and it will be 2.27 (saw this on the satelliteguys site).


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I know it's scheduled for today, but don't have confirmation whether it will go or not.


----------



## Allen Noland (Apr 23, 2002)

No update that I can see. Guess they pulled it?


----------



## Jeff McClellan (Apr 22, 2002)

How could you schedule one and then pull it. Obviously that says something about Q and A.


----------



## jsanders (Jan 21, 2004)

JEFF M said:


> How could you schedule one and then pull it. Obviously that says something about Q and A.


Q and A = quality and assurance. If they pulled it, there is no assurance that it has quality. Isn't that the way it is supposed to work? Are you suggesting that you want it anyway?


----------



## Bichon (Jun 5, 2003)

JEFF M said:


> How could you schedule one and then pull it. Obviously that says something about Q and A.


The release date for 2.27 wasn't publicly announced. You only knew about it thanks to the special relationship that Dish insiders have with Mark and this forum. Comments like yours can put that relationship in jeopardy. If the engineers think we're a hostile crowd, you'll learn the software release dates by seeing when they spool to your receiver.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

JEFF M said:


> How could you schedule one and then pull it. Obviously that says something about Q and A.


Give it a rest, Jeff. You're really starting to sound like a broken record...

In fact, thread closed. I'll let you all know in a new thread if and when I hear anything about it. I do know that Fridays are not usually software update days. It has happened in the past on other receivers, but it's not normal. So, I'd say that it probably won't come tomorrow either.


----------

